# My First Kayak Fishing Report From SA



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have been hanging around the site for awhile getting the kayak bug from watching the few kayak fishers here in South Australia and reading all the great info here on AKFF

So with me having some holidays over Christmas I decided to hire a kayak for just over a week and see what all the fuss is about









Friday 29-12-06

Picked up the kayak on Thursday a Prowler Elite 4.5 and just went for a paddle to get the feel of it and make sure I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t drown myself

Friday was to be my maiden fishing trip on the water at West Lake (a man made salt water waterway) with a nice and early start.

Well this went out the window as lightning and thunder we were having didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t fill me with joy as being that close to the water and holding a carbon fibre rod might not be a great idea







.

So with a hollow feeling







I decided to just go land based and with that started to head towards the lake.
As I was getting closer the weather was finning up so a quick U turn to get the kayak.

Arrived back at the lake at 8.30am and after what felt like ages it was all rigged up and I was finally on the way.

A few snaps of the kayak.



















Decided to trawl a HB till I was feeling confident enough and then start flicking a lure at those hard to reach pontoons.

Well after about one minute the rod is bouncing and my first ever kayak Bream is hooked.
Not a monster but still my first







.










A bit more rowing and some more bream with most being legal.
Sorry not to many photos as I was worried the camera might decide to have a swim.

Kept rowing and I soon meet another kayak fisher in a Cobra kayak.
It was good to get some first hand info of different ways to tackle this style of fishing.
After a quick chat I'm back into the trawling.

I noticed my line was fouled around one of the fittings on the kayak so decided to head for the beach so I could get it untangled, when all of a sudden line is coming off the reel at a rate of knots.
Did a quick bolt to the beach with fish still connected, jumped out and untangled the line and after a good fight a nice 36cm bream is getting his photo taken







.










Kept getting a mixture of small and 30 odd cm bream when soon all hell breaks out and line is screaming off the reel and this thing just didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to stop and is even pulling the kayak along.

Finally got the better of him and soon a nice 40cm bream is flopping on the deck. 
With no beach nearby to hop out and get a photo I chanced getting the camera out and got a few happy snaps.










Kept at it till 1.30pm with plenty of fish to the 32cm size but with the wind picking up and me being not that fit I decided to call it a day.

So with luck IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll be on the water again tomorrow nice and early.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday 31-12-06

Made it to the Lake at 5.30am and after unloading the kayak and setting it up it was on the water.

The plan today was to flick SPÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s while the wind was absent so out with my favourite SP, a Berkley 4Ã¢â‚¬


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Geez, cracker of a first report Buff, those bream are horses  Great effort  What were the lures that did the damage?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Great report :!:

You sure did have fun and so many bream. Well done.

Hope to read many more reports.

Victor


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks guys  
Had so much fun it should be illegal :lol:

The lure I was trawling was a Jackall Chubby seems to be a killer lure for me in SA

The SP's were Berkley Gulp 4" Lugworm in glow and 6" sandworm in Camo


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats a great session mate,

i miss fishing west lakes myself being an ex south aussie.
what hard body were you using with such success?

please tell me your not a crows fan, 
Go the Mighht POWER!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Newby luck? I doubt it!

Your a natural born yakker mate and those big Bream are the proof, lovely to see you doing the research by hiring a yak before you attempted to go to a store and buy one... You seem from your tackle to be a seasoned angler in all respects and im glad like the rest of us the bug has bitten!

Cant wait for your future reports, a 41cm Bream is a CRACKER!

Well done mate...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow , what a great session , in fact what a great 2 sessions, if i had caught fish like that i would have made an instant offer on that hired ocean kayak , and never mind the" power" FISHING MAN, go the mighty SWANNIES


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcSTLfQAACdfgAASQCcACBCgFAA/7/+wMAD6Gw1PRE0yZNTYUTahnqmmEEmyaTQaAAA0DUxCZqAAAABAI9BZcnJDQcezO6PXN6meckCxa3vVwjA5TIhFXmqeb7v1BWYSAxrDAykjRoqbkllzR/4uXZWDg1Yg+VerGQBzoVqrUg/13jql2zcWzydjKNt0SLKQZgfWT9iMg7gCxdMF0jwRyz/PoFzNOvPWt+nvwuLJKodaptbvwNFdhDuFAR4CMbEiBtMbTnyho/a0lE+lBbIwSJqoMGYVY1qAr2GDEgZEVIILiiQXqT0g6RmvzgjEnUBZCCox34u5IpwoSGJJlvoA


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Some thumper bream there mate, well done.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Holy crap what a baptism of fire. Guess ya gonna be posting reports like that all the time now.  excellent, cause that one was a ball scratcher. Good luck with your inevitable Yak purchase and again, great report.

 fishing Russ


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy kayaks!! Two 40cm plus bream on a first out is a top notch efffort Buff...congrats


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great to see your post on here Buff - you've certainly got breamin in West Lakes wired. All of a sudden i feel so amateurish  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW, what a dream of a 1st report! well done Buff! hope to hear many more!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

NIce work Buff. especially pleased to hear that the jackall chubby is working for ya. is it the greyish coloured one? ive been usin one successfully off the land for a month now. little deeper than the sx40's, and a little chubbier ion size seems to be the order of the day!

i was the first person to hire the prowler you hired (from Adelaide canoe works isnt it? - it looks the same) and put the first scratches and a little dent on her! ahhh memories!

nice work in west lakes. we will have to get a group outing organised for the january comp so someone can actually post a report from SA :lol: as soon as the hot weather pisses off, ill be happy.

good to see another get amongst it.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

awesome report, great fish, good fun and , oh my, what a bloody great looking yak you have there! :wink:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds like you do need to get your own yak!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks guys have been having a ball so much so I have gone out and got myself a new kayak.
Not exactly a rush decision as I have been looking at these particular kayaks for a long time and after test drive of one I now have a Hobie Mirage Outback.

Took it straight out for a test with the rods in West Lakes and am pleased to say it has been christened with a few nice bream coming onboard to have a look at the Yak 

The best I could manage today were two that went 36cm



















I must warn you guys I'm a mad keep bream fisher with all my bream being treated with CPR (Catch, Photo and Release :lol: )

So now that I have my own kayak I hope to realy get amoungst the big ones :lol:

@ water_baby 
the Jackall Chubby I used for those last fish is the purple coloured one (Wakasakie or wasabie or something like that). Seeing your a SAer the best price in town for those lures is Fishermans Paradise on Pirie St in the City they also do SX40's super cheap


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Good to see another Outback owner Buff  I reckon we could almost form an Australian Hobie Outback Fishing Forum (AHOFF) with the growing number of Outback owners out there now :lol: :lol: 
Happy yakking and may you catch heaps of Bream from your Outback 

Cheers

Cuda


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What a top way to start yak fishing and welcome Buff. I am truly jealous of your results


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi kraley

As yet I'm not that game to chuck the Jackall chubby to tight at the pontoons, mainly as the Camo worms are just killing them at the moment.

When I'm land based I normally just a slow wind with a random faster twitch with a pause after which for me seems to work.

Today was the last day I had the Prowler from the hire shop so a mate decided to give it a try while I was in the Hobie, unfortunately the Hobie didn't produce (still getting use to it, my excuse anyway :lol: ) but the prowler payed its way with a nice 40cm bream being his best for the morning.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great to see you've bought your new Hobie Buff - I look forward to seeing it on the water - and by the way, another good report.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Fisher
This kayak fishing definitely is addictive  
Am thinking of heading to the Port on Sunday and give the ABT boys from FishSA in there stink boats a run for there money :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Buff
There are bream and there are Bream. Great report and great photos.

They seem to be the norm over your part of the world and if I continue seeing photos of huge bream like yours I may have a rush of blood to the head and relocate.
Rod


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

buff said:


> @ water_baby
> the Jackall Chubby I used for those last fish is the purple coloured one (Wakasakie or wasabie or something like that). Seeing your a SAer the best price in town for those lures is Fishermans Paradise on Pirie St in the City they also do SX40's super cheap


hehehe thats the one keithy at fishermans paradise recommended to me, too :lol: :lol:

also, looks like you guys are using the same shimano raider bream rod as me too :shock: :shock:

are you sure you arent me :?: :?:

will have to catch up for a west lakes session for the competition period. im free tuesday, friday and saturday.
invite is open to all, maybe even drag some live mullet around in the evening for mullys?

anyone keen??


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Well done Buff

Will hopefully see you on the water


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Buff,
Welcome to the SA yak fishing crew. It appears that you became addicted quickly and totally - before your weeks hire trial even! See you on the water sometime.

Regards Scupper


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

unreal work buff,

i remember fishing westlakes many years ago, 
looks like its better now than ever, i guess those bream are getting old though. Look forward to future reports mate, hopefully including some westlakes jew


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hello Buff:

Great result from the "drain?". Glad to see another SA yak in the water. Guess I am going to have to try WestLakes. I have a feeling that it was not only the bream that got hooked  on this day.


----------

